# OC bath fan now, after this nice preservation of a OG Troxel deluxe seat



## whizzer kid (Dec 16, 2016)

I should start off by saying , only rebuilt 2 other seats before this one. Found this one off CL . Was in crusty shape as far as the frame went . Couldn't tell if it even had chrome or not. The top of the seat was very nice . So I decided to do first OC soak. Did 14 hrs. Had to scrub it quite bit , a lot of yellowing .  These finshed pics are without me doing anything yet to them seat pad itself or the chrome trim ring on the base yet. But the difference now is amazing . Need to still seal the metal to fend off rust later . 
Have a ton parts now I WANa try soaking 
Thanks you guys for all the tips that helped me out !!!


----------

